# unprofessional and worthless therapy



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Start looking for a new one :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheOutsider,

This would be a good project:

(1) Having more to say to the doctor
(2) Speaking up for yourself
(3) Saying hello to people on the way to the appointment.
(4) Having more future goals to work on.

You get what you put into it .


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

the_outsider said:


> Lisa said:
> 
> 
> > Start looking for a new one :yes
> ...


What do you mean by that? Do you think that because you don't want to see that useless therapist again that that would affect your relationship with other doctors?

Lisa


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

it sounds like he had social anxiety himself


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You'll have to weigh the costs/benefits of the awkwardness of the initiation process and calling new doctors with the costs/benefits of seeing your current (rather useless) doctor.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> TheOutsider,
> 
> This would be a good project:
> 
> ...


 :ditto


----------

